# New boa viv



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Just about to move into a new house and I have a spare room at last! Obviously that means I now have a dedicated rep room: victory:!

I have also taken it as an opportunity to upgrade Kia's living arrangements (my adult female bci). Here is a break down of progress so far

The wood, mostly 18mm beech conti cut to size by my local B&Q and a sheet of ply for the back, covered in a thick layer of yacht varnish of course!










Ends together and shelf legs in position. All holes drilled.



















Taking shape










almost finished, just runners, glass, AHS and light to go in. Oh and vents holes cut and vents stuck into the back sheet before fixing










Finally next to a 36" x 15" x 18" for scale.










Finished viv is 6' x 3' x 2' plus a 3' x 2' shelf.

More pics to come as I finish it off

Cheers

Andy


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

looking good well done: victory:


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

yeah that looks really nice. i bet she will love it when she gets to move in. cant wait to see it finished : victory:


----------



## MrKing (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks great, nice job


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks really good.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks folks

Couldn't face doing any more tonight, I got in from work and built a bookcase instead!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Back on










AHS and guard in










Probe for AHS themostat (gives an idea of the scale of the viv!)










Nearly finished










Cheers

Andy


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

great looking viv!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Just found this thread when hunting for something else, thought I'd post the finished viv!






















Cheers

Andy


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Looking great, gorgeous boa too !!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

absolute great mate, well done


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

nice mate. good job there


----------

